

Chinese Textile Mills Are Now Hiring in Places Where Cotton Was King - danso
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/08/03/business/chinese-textile-mills-are-now-hiring-in-places-where-cotton-was-king.html

======
kelukelugames
Reminds me of the episode of daily show where the overseas call center
outsourced to Americans who had to fake a foreign accent.

------
spremraj
This was also mentioned in We the Economy. I live in south carolina and know a
few textile owners as they are self-insured employers (my company sells health
benefits programming). It is amazing how differentiated and specialized the
fiber industry is. There is still a decent supply of suppliers and specialized
laborers that it would make sense for chinese to set up shop in the carolinas.

